# chevy trucks low voltage on the guages



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

one is an 88 and the other is a 94, both show low voltage with all lights on, but i check it at the battery and its 14.2 and 14.5 what could be the problem....

thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Body to engine and body to frame ground straps replace them


----------



## plowmaster25 (Dec 6, 2010)

*88 chevy*

hello i think you should check your fuse links, altenator and, ground wires. but it sounds like the regulator in the in the altenator is gone. good luck


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

plowmaster25;1142877 said:


> hello i think you should check your fuse links, altenator and, ground wires. but it sounds like the regulator in the in the altenator is gone. good luck


???? he show full voltage at the battery it's not reading correct at the gauges there for not a voltage regulator or alt. I'm just saying.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

My 89 chev shows about the same as yours, I think the gauges just don't show the voltage as well as a mutimeter will.
I'd try what DJ said and a battiery test as well


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

After I replaced my ground straps the gauge read the same as my tester at the battery.


----------



## Pharoah72 (Feb 21, 2010)

Where did you get Ground Straps?
Are you running two batteries?
I have everything to install second battery on my 94 'cept for cables. Any thoughts on best way to get cables? I even bought a Battery isolator / combinor from Hellroaring.

Thanks
RC


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Pharoah72;1145562 said:


> Where did you get Ground Straps?
> Are you running two batteries?
> I have everything to install second battery on my 94 'cept for cables. Any thoughts on best way to get cables? I even bought a Battery isolator / combinor from Hellroaring.
> 
> ...


I bought my straps from Car Quest 
Only running one battery
No idea on cables and how to set it up.


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

down by the obd plug there is a black wire that is the ground for the gauge. check that. do you have the big 3 mod done


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

kingcat400;1145700 said:


> down by the obd plug there is a black wire that is the ground for the gauge. check that. do you have the big 3 mod done


What's the big 3 mod?


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forum/...deo-electronics/120517-nbs-big-3-upgrade.html


----------

